# 사 살려줘



## Hyperpolyglot

This guy is asking another guy to help/rescue him, he says 사 살려줘 to him.
I know that 살려줘 comes from 살려주다, but what does 사 mean in this sentence? Help him in private maybe? 사 = 私 in this case?


----------



## mink-shin

No. It is not from any chinese characters.


----------



## Gerrus

It's like "hh help me!" so 사 doesn't really have any meaning it's just a sound. It can be seen as 'h' in that sentence.


----------



## jessiekim

I'm with Gerrus on this. "사" has no meaning here. I guess the guy was panicked before saying full sentence.


----------

